# Importance of teen jobs.



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

First blog brah.

I've been thinking what my job has done for me personally and how important I feel they are to a teenager. 

I first got my job when I had just turned 16, it was a just a walk-in at a putt putt place in my neighborhood. I eventually got my interview and got hired, I was excited to start, but then it started.

The first week went by averagely, I sucked at everything and got ridiculed for it "fucking rookie" but the first paycheck was awesome. 

After I picked up on everything and started moving up the totem pole it was great, I had an influx of new friends and money.

Working for and with "dumb people" (sensors you might call them) my common sense shot up incredibly, it was nice to not over-think and just be good at what I was doing. I began to understand so many different kinds of people and just generally have a break from constant thinking.

I've gained a shit-ton of life experience from working with all kinds of people, and fixing all sorts of problems. It did wonders for my maturity. It gave me independence, and the head to tackle anything.

People who do not work as teenagers miss-out on a lot of growth, and fun. I've had so many jackassy antics with my co-workers, I can pull fun out of anything with anyone.

Get a job you jackasses, it can only do you good.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

High-five, Sheen.


----------



## sartreality (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll second that high five.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

An intriguing read, I must say.
A shame you do not continue with this blog; I'd be interested in learning more about the people on here, and I must say that you are one of the most interesting ones.


----------

